# China und der gläserne Bürger



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*China und der gläserne Bürger*

Moin!


Ich habe gestern Abend die Sendung "Markus Lanz" gesehen und da waren u.a. Prof. Harald Lesch und Prof. Gabriel Felbermayr  zu Gast.
Es ging um künstliche Intelligenz, Algorithmen und den gläsernen Bürger. Das war sehr interessant.
In China wird ja in einigen Städten schon eine Totalüberwachung durchgeführt. Es werden dort alle möglichen Daten der Bürger gesammelt und zusammengetragen.
Per Kameras und Gesichtserkennung werden sie in der Öffentlichkeit erkannt und zugeordnet.
Wer sich "benimmt" bekommt Pluspunkte, wer aus der Reihe tanzt bekommt negative Punkte auf sein Konto.
Bei Negativbilanz können Sanktionen verhängt und sogar Angehörige mit bestraft werden.
Hier bei uns wäre sowas undenkbar. Aber viele Chinesen nehmen das so an fühlen sich scheinbar damit wohl. 
Das Gemeinschaftswohl hat für sie höchste Priorität hat, obwohl ihre individuelle Freiheit eingeschränkt wird.
Hier wird sich über Facebook, Google & Co aufgeregt, aber die sind dagegen noch harmlos.

Überwachung total made in China

Befürchtungen sind, das wenn China weiter expandiert und sich überall einkauft, diese totalen Überwachungssysteme auch in der Westen übertragen werden.
Die neue Seidenstraße, aufgekaufte Häfen, Firmen und Firmengrundstücke.

Das was in China gerade stattfindet wurde schon einigen SciFi Filmen vor Jahren gezeigt.
Auch George Orwell hatte ja vor längerer Zeit bereits vor einen totalen Überwachungsstaat gewarnt.

Was ist eure Meinung zum Thema? Muß man davor Angst haben?


----------



## keinnick (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber viele Chinesen nehmen das so an fühlen sich damit wohl.
> Das Gemeinschaftswohl hat für sie höchste Priorität hat, obwohl ihre individuelle Freiheit eingeschränkt wird.


Das glaube ich nicht. Sie haben einfach keine andere Wahl. Die Leute in der DDR haben sich mit der Stasi damals sicherlich auch nicht wohlgefühlt. Nur was sollten sie tun?

Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, davor sollte man Angst haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit (bald ist es wieder soweit) wählen gehen. Das ist eine echte Chance, die die Chinesen nicht haben.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Sie haben einfach keine andere Wahl. Die Leute in der DDR haben sich mit der Stasi damals sicherlich auch nicht wohlgefühlt. Nur was sollten sie tun?


Ich hätte wohl noch das Wort "scheinbar" verwenden sollen. Es wurden wohl in Umfragen Chinesen dazu befragt. Aber ob sie alle ehrlich geantwortet haben ist eine andere Sache.



> Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, davor sollte man Angst haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit (bald ist es wieder soweit) wählen gehen. Das ist eine echte Chance, die die Chinesen nicht haben.


Ja machen wir auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



keinnick schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, davor sollte man Angst haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit (bald ist es wieder soweit) wählen gehen. Das ist eine echte Chance, die die Chinesen nicht haben.


 Tja, nur bewirken Wahlen im Kapitalismus nun mal nichts.

Man kann das System damit nicht ändern.

Und die Geheimdienste machen alles, was möglich ist.
Die scheren Gesetze einen Dreck.

Die Kennzeichenverwertung der Mautstellen bei der Polizei ist verboten, wird aber still und heimlich durchgeführt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, nur bewirken Wahlen im Kapitalismus nun mal nichts.
> 
> Man kann das System damit nicht ändern.


Und was sagst du zu dem System in China?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu dem System in China?


 Sozialistischer Mischmasch, teiweise.
Die Grundlage ist nach wie vor die Kommunistische Ideologie in Verkörperung der KP Chinas mit Geheimpolizei als Machterhalt - wie in allen anderen sozialistischen Systemen.

Beseitigung: demonstrieren.

Da sich das System nicht durch eine Pleite der Industrie auflösen wird, wie in Osteuropa, hilft nur öffentlicher Druck.
Allerdings sind die chinesischen Machthaber sehr schießwütig (Tien'anmen Platz).

Erst wenn Teile des Militärs überlaufen, wird man das System ändern können.
Ob das nach folgende System besser ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Die Menschen in Ostdeutschland denken ja auch größtenteils, wir hätten eine Demokratie.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sozialistischer Mischmasch, teiweise.
> Die Grundlage ist nach wie vor die Kommunistische Ideologie in Verkörperung der KP Chinas mit Geheimpolizei als Machterhalt - wie in allen anderen sozialistischen Systemen.
> 
> Beseitigung: demonstrieren.
> ...


Ich meinte nicht nur das politische System, sondern auch die totale Überwachung welche da stattfindet (auch die Technik usw).
Und das Belohnungssystem was dahinter steckt um die Menschen zu erziehen bzw zu maßregeln.
Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, nur bewirken Wahlen im Kapitalismus nun mal nichts.
> 
> Man kann das System damit nicht ändern.



Jaja, der böse Kapitalismus, würden wir doch nur wieder im Sozialismus leben, hach war das Leben in der DDR schön. 
Übrigens doch kannst du, ich denke mal die MLPD oder die SED würden, wenn sie eine 2/3 Mehrheit bekommen würden, recht gerne einiges am Grundgesetz ändern. Die kannst du ja wählen, nur zum Glück ist der Großteil der Deutschen klug genug es nicht zu tun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



RtZk schrieb:


> Jaja, der böse Kapitalismus, würden wir doch nur wieder im Sozialismus leben, hach war das Leben in der DDR schön.


 Ne, schön war's beileibe nicht.
Ich hab 30km bis zur bayerischen und zur hessischen Grenze gehabt.
10km davor war aber Sense.
Einen Schritt weiter und ich wäre tot gewesen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Übrigens doch kannst du, ich denke mal die MLPD oder die SED würden, wenn sie eine 2/3 Mehrheit bekommen würden, recht gerne einiges am Grundgesetz ändern.


Ja, das Gedankengut der Ehemaligen lebt immer noch.
Allerdings hat auch jeder die Brutalität des Sozialismus mitbekommen mit den vielen Toten.

Noch schlimmer war der psychische Druck.
Ich hab alleine in der Lehre drei Generaldirektoren mit Herzinfarkt ins Krankenhaus fahren sehen.
Die sollten aus nichts DM machen.

Sollte jemals wieder ein kommunistisches System an die Macht kommen, werd ich meinen guten, alten Dienstwagen wieder flott machen (grün, schwer und heiß).

Aber das Gelbe vom Ei scheint der Kapitalismus ja nun auch nicht zu sein, wenn man sich die Verarmungsrate und Mindestlohnarbeitsquote so ansieht (13% West - 27% Ost).

P.S.: die SED gibt es nicht mehr.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht nur das politische System,  sondern auch die totale Überwachung welche da stattfindet (auch die  Technik usw).


 Sozialismus neuerer Prägung halt.
Hätte die Stasi diese Technik gehabt, hätte sie sie natürlich auch eingesetzt.
Das beweisen alle alte Schulungsfilme der Verbrecher.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und das Belohnungssystem was dahinter steckt um die Menschen zu erziehen bzw zu maßregeln.
> Was meinst du dazu?


 Man kann mit Geld und Privilegien alles machen.

Wer würde sich sonst im ein Auto mit 350km/h setzen und durch einen Stadtkurs rasen oder sich 12 Runden lang von einem Bulldozer das Gesicht verbiegen lassen?

Das geht in jeder Gesellschaft.

Leider hat man das bei vielen guten Leuten aus dem Osten völlig vergessen und sie sind alle in den goldglänzenden Westen abgedampft.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Ich möchte hier eigentlich auch keine Ost/West Debatte führen.  Hatten wir schon im anderen Thread von mir. Mir geht es primär um Überwachungsstaaten und was gerade in China passiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mir geht es primär um Überwachungsstaaten und was gerade in China passiert.


 Wie ich schon sagte: Sozialismus in der chinesischen marxistisch-leninistisch-maotischen Form.
Der starke Arm des Staates (Partei) ist immer die Geheimpolizei.

Das kann man auf alle diktatorischen Regime anwenden.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Keine Sorge, diese "totale Überwachung " wird uns früher oder später auch "beglücken". 

Die techn. Algorithmen werden in Zukunft schon immer ausgefeilter aussehen, das reduziert extrem die Kosten,
letztendlich wird dann nur noch ein Operator entscheiden, wer "persönlich" überwacht wird. 

Diese ganze Datenschnüffelei gibt es doch jetzt schon,
ohne ein Eremit zu sein,
ist es doch unmöglich, sich hier noch
ohne Verfolung im "normalen" I-net zu bewegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, diese "totale Überwachung " wird uns früher oder später auch "beglücken".


 Ich denke, die gibt es schon lange.

Ein Geheimdienst kennt keine Gesetze, das hat sich immer wieder bewahrheitet.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Geheimdienst kennt keine Gesetze, das hat sich immer wieder bewahrheitet.



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Geheimdienste.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Geheimdienste.


 Das sind aber die Schlimmsten.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, die gibt es schon lange.
> 
> Ein Geheimdienst kennt keine Gesetze, das hat sich immer wieder bewahrheitet.



Auch in der westlichen Welt, wie NSA und BfV bewiesen haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Das wird uns hier auch irgendwann blühen. Da sind die Leute aber auch selber Schuld, wenn man alles automatisieren, digitalisieren und autonomisieren muss, man sich dadurch von der ganzen Technik abhängig macht und auch zwangsweise Daten preisgibt. Und das alles nur, weil man so unglaublich faul geworden ist... Nicht nur ist man zum Arbeiten und für alltägliche Dinge innerlich zu faul, selbst z.B. der Luxus vom Autofahren wird einigen zu lästig...

Die ganze Digitaltechnik nimmt mittlerweile Züge an wo sogar ich der Meinung bin dass sie alles tut - nur nicht der Menschheit helfen.

Die Möglichkeiten solcher Überwachungs- und Scoringsysteme wird besonders in Verbindung mit dem autonomen Fahren und dem Wegfall von Arbeitsplätzen durch die Digitalisierung sowie die dadurch entstehende Abhängigkeit von Dritten/dem Staat witzig.
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen nun nicht mehr den Beruf X ausüben."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen nun garnicht mehr Arbeiten."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen bestimmte Bereiche nicht mehr betreten. Damit sie nicht dagegen verstoßen, fährt das Fahrzeug sie garnicht erst hin."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie werden nun auch Zuhause totalüberwacht."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen daher nur noch in der Gegend X wohnen."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie haben nun nur noch das Recht auf eine Gemeinschaftsunterkunft."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie erhalten nun kein Grundeinkommen mehr und sind dadurch faktisch pleite, weil kein Einkommen mehr."
"Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie verlieren nun jegliche Unterkunft."

Irgendwann gehts dann noch weiter:
"Sie leben zu ungesund, sie zahlen nun das Dreifache für die Krankenversicherung."
"Sie treiben die (Extrem-)Sportart X? Sie zahlen wegen des Unfallrisikos nun das Zehnfache ihrer Krankenversicherung."
"Sie leben immernoch zu ungesund? Sie haben nun keine Krankenversicherung mehr."
"Sie dürfen sich nur noch mit bestimmten Partnern fortpflanzen, weil ihr Erbgut mit anderen Partnern inkompatibel ist und das Krankheitsrisiko dadurch erhöht ist."
"Sie dürfen sich aufgrund einer Erbkrankheit nicht mehr fortpflanzen."

Man könnte es noch weiter treiben. Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe nicht nur aufgrund drohender allgemeiner sozialer Probleme Zukunftssorgen, sondern auch vor der ausufernden Digitalisierung, der zwangsweisen Abhängigkeit von Digitaltechnik und deren Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten.
Ist mit unseren Gesetzen nicht möglich? Naja, ein rechter Richter meinte bekanntlich ja schonmal quasi: Wenn die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen nicht gegeben sind, muss man sie schaffen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Ach in Teilen gibt es die Überwachung schon. Amazon ist da Vorreiter. Da wurden nach einigen Berichten nach sogar die Toilettenpausen genau protokolliert.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten solcher Überwachungs- und Scoringsysteme wird besonders in Verbindung mit dem autonomen Fahren und dem Wegfall von Arbeitsplätzen durch die Digitalisierung sowie die dadurch entstehende Abhängigkeit von Dritten/dem Staat witzig.
> "Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen nun nicht mehr den Beruf X ausüben."
> "Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen nun garnicht mehr Arbeiten."
> "Ihr Score ist zu niedrig, sie dürfen bestimmte Bereiche nicht mehr betreten. Damit sie nicht dagegen verstoßen, fährt das Fahrzeug sie garnicht erst hin."
> ...


Das mag für uns utopisch klingen, aber in China nimmt es bereits schon solche Züge an.
Und das ist von Regierung dort natürlich so gewollt.
Kontrolle heisst Macht! Absolute Kontrolle = absolute Macht!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Die technischen Möglichkeiten existieren hier bereits und werden auch genutzt. Im Gegensatz zu China wird es aber nicht an die große Glocke gehängt und Repressalien gibt es auch noch keine. Noch.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Entzückend, wie immer wieder versucht wird, von China abzulenken.


----------



## efdev (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> selbst z.B. der Luxus vom Autofahren wird einigen zu lästig...



Für dich vielleicht Luxus für mich ein notwendiges Übel. 

Und was "Überwachung" angeht sind wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal so arg weit von China entfernt, nur ist es hier keine staatliche Einrichtung die sämtliche Daten an einer Stelle sammelt.
Das was China da umsetzt kommt hier so ähnlich bestimmt auch noch früher oder später nur nennt man es dann anders


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Entzückend, wie immer wieder versucht wird, von China abzulenken.


Weil es auch schon Gläsern wird?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch in der westlichen Welt, wie NSA und BfV bewiesen haben.


 Ja, ich meinte alle.



efdev schrieb:


> Und was "Überwachung" angeht sind wir  wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal so arg weit von China entfernt, nur ist es  hier keine staatliche Einrichtung die sämtliche Daten an einer Stelle  sammelt.


 Das glaubst auch nur Du.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Siehe oben.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



efdev schrieb:


> Für dich vielleicht Luxus für mich ein notwendiges Übel.


Es gibt da sowas für Leute, die nicht selber fahren wollen... Nennt sich ÖPNV. Da bräuchte man also bestenfalls nur noch zum Bahnhof fahren, wenn einem das Autofahren zu lästig ist. 

Prinzipiell wärs mir ja latte wenn Leute der Meinung sind ihr Leben in dem Fall einem Computer anvertrauen zu müssen, wenn es für die Leute ne Erleichterung darstellt nicht mehr selber fahren zu müssen, wieso nicht. Nur wird es früher oder später dazu kommen müssen, dass man nicht mehr die Wahl hat ob man selber fahren möchte oder nicht. Bevor ich in ein fahrerloses Fahrzeug steige fahre ich lieber Fahrrad oder laufe zu Fuß. Ich sage nur Boeing Max 8 bzw. MCAS (hier gabs zwar noch Piloten, die aber wegen der Software auch nichts mehr am Unglück ändern konnten...), der Tesla-Unfall...  

Ich kann einer Maschine einfach nicht in dem Maße vertrauen wie einem Menschen.


----------



## efdev (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt da sowas für Leute, die nicht selber fahren wollen... Nennt sich ÖPNV. Da bräuchte man also bestenfalls nur noch zum Bahnhof fahren, wenn einem das Autofahren zu lästig ist.
> 
> Ich kann einer Maschine einfach nicht in dem Maße vertrauen wie einem Menschen.



Ich fahre schon die meiste Zeit mit ÖPNV aber dieser wird von Jahr zu Jahr leider immer schlechter, also muss ich leider doch immer mehr das Auto nutzen  .

Und einer Maschine kann ich genauso trauen wie den ganzen Flachpfeifen am Steuer, denn im Gegensatz zu Flugzeugpiloten ist die Ausbildung der meisten Autofahrer und die damit einhergehende Fähigkeit ein Fahrzeug zu führen eher solala. (Der Grund warum ich nicht gerne Auto fahre).
Aktuell sind die Fahrzeuge dazu zwar noch nicht vollständig in der Lage aber das wird noch früher oder später kommen, und auch hier sind wahrscheinlich eher die Freiflieger das Problem als die Autonomen Autos 

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen wie viele Autofahrer ohne Brille fahren obwohl schon längst eine nötig wäre...

Aber hier geht es um den Gläsernen Bürger und nicht ums Autofahren.


----------



## kayuna (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

naja wer glaubt das es bei uns viel anders ist schläft auf dem baum ... 

Bei uns gibts auch scoring systeme .... die sogar aus der privat Wirtschaft kommen Schufa ist ein gutes Beispiel 
Sie Wohnen in der Gegend ok schlechterer Score 
Sie haben Kinder ok schlechterer Score

Etc.... 

Natürlich findet das auch in China niemand gut aber ändern kann man daran auch nichts..   Und so lange der extreme Kapitalismus da ist gibt es auch keine richtige Demokratie ,,,, 
Geld=Macht ..... viel mehr Geld= viel mehr Macht !!

Der Unterschied China / Europa ist einfach .... Chinesen wissen das sie überwacht werden .... Europäer glauben das es bei ihnen nicht so ist,,,,


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



kayuna schrieb:


> naja wer glaubt das es bei uns viel anders ist schläft auf dem baum ...
> 
> Bei uns gibts auch scoring systeme .... die sogar aus der privat Wirtschaft kommen Schufa ist ein gutes Beispiel
> Sie Wohnen in der Gegend ok schlechterer Score
> ...



Ganz real haben Europäer durchaus noch ein gutes Stück mehr an Freiheit als ein Chinese, oder ist dir nachfolgendes etwa schon in Europa passiert, das du wegen falscher Ansichten / Äußerungen über Jahre in einem staatlichen Umerziehungslager verschwunden bist?
*
China: Die Uiguren - ein Volk in Gefahr / arte Reportage / 24:24 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OTvyejwJXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unbestreitbar gibt es aber durchaus auch in Europa Menschen die stetig bestrebt sind diese Freiheiten Stück für Stück wieder einzuschränken und das leider auch zusehends mit Erfolgen.


----------



## kayuna (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Du redest von Freiheitsentzug bei falscher Ansicht etc... haben wir alles selber durch in Deutschland ... und nein ich meine nicht 44 ... 

Und im Post habe ich von Überwachung geredet bzw scoring der Bürger .... mehr nicht ... und der Durchschnitts Chinese hat relativ viel Freiheiten gehabt in manchen Sachen sogar mehr als wir hier weil es durch Gesetze eingeschränkt wurde ...
aber das ändert sich jetzt Stück für Stück wird weiter angepasst an die neuen nutzbaren Medien ...

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen gegen eine totale Überwachung bin ich auch . Ob es nun das Argument genutzt wird der Prävention von Attentaten etc oder wie auch immer ist für mich keine Entschuldigung es sollte im
Rechtsstaat immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung bestehen und nicht alle unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden,

Mich würde nur interessieren woher oder worauf bildet ihr eure Meinung ? Seid ihr schon mal in China gewesen ? Kennt ihr Chinesen  ? Oder alles nur aus Medien ?


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



kayuna schrieb:


> Mich würde nur interessieren woher oder worauf bildet ihr eure Meinung ?  Seid ihr schon mal in China gewesen ? Kennt ihr Chinesen  ? Oder alles  nur aus Medien ?


So langsam hörst du dich wie die chinesische Version der hießigen Putin- und Erdowahn-Groupies an.


----------



## kayuna (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Ok und was hört sich daran so an ? Ich hab nur die Frage gestellt worauf sich die Aussagen stützen ! 

Und mich dann als Groupie bezeichnen ist etwas viel oder?  Ich denke die Frage ist Legitim.... 

Nur zur Info ... ich habe lange genug in eine Staat gelebt der eine Pseudo Demokratie hatte und bin kein Fan von Diktatoren oder Totalitären Staaten.... genauso wenig wie vom nachplappern der Halbwahrheiten...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



kayuna schrieb:


> Mich würde nur interessieren woher oder worauf bildet ihr eure Meinung ? Seid ihr schon mal in China gewesen ? Kennt ihr Chinesen  ? Oder alles nur aus Medien ?



Ja war ich sowohl schon 1 mal vor Jahren (2007) persönlich für knapp 1 Monat dort unten (als ich meine Vater in meinem Urlaub besucht habe), kenne auch selber Chinesen (die für meinen Vater arbeiten), und höre auch das was mein Vater regelmäßig erzählt, der selbst öfters nach China fliegt, weil er dort geschäftlich zu tun hat und auch u.a. schon in der Vergangenheit für eine Provinzregierung eine beratende / vermittelnde Rolle in einem Kaufgeschäft inne hatte.

Ist das jetzt in deinen Augen genug "Legitimation" um über China "reden zu dürfen"?


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt in deinen Augen genug "Legitimation" um über China "reden zu dürfen"?


Wenn man nur noch über das reden dürfte, wo man gewesen ist (oder direkt erfahren hat), dann müßten glaube ich die meisten in 99% der Fälle die Klappe halten.

Edit: Ok. Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben... aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## kayuna (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man nur noch über das reden dürfte, wo man gewesen ist (oder direkt erfahren hat), dann müßten glaube ich die meisten in 99% der Fälle die Klappe halten.
> 
> Edit: Ok. Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben... aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.



Was manchmal definitiv besser wäre !! Ihr wisst auch was ich meine  

1. Ich wollte in keinster weise gut heißen was gemacht wird mit dem Datensammeln und scoring der Bürger in China ... 
2. @Nightslayer sind wir persönlich davon betroffen bzw meine Frau (Chinesische Staatsbürgerin) das wir uns nach ein paar Jahren in China entschiedenen haben nach Deutschland zu gehen

Das was ich nur sagen wollte ist das es genauso hier scoring systeme gibt die in manchen Regionen dazu führen das man nicht mal was bestellen kann ... falsche PLZ etc... 

Und was halt nervt sind halt immer einseitige Berichte ... Das ich mit einer Chinesin verheiratet bin qualifiziert mich leider auch nicht dazu Sachen außerhalb meines persönlichen Bereichs richtig beurteilen zu können....


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Wird noch schlimmer:
"China Cables": Von Algorithmen ins Internierungslager geschickt | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (27. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird noch schlimmer:
> "China Cables": Von Algorithmen ins Internierungslager geschickt | heise online



Was ist denn daran so schlimm?

Wir brauchen die Chinesen,
die produzieren doch unseren billigen Dreck,
da werden halt Einige auf der Strecke bleiben.

Mit Zwangsarbeitern geht es natürlich noch besser. 

Je billiger, umso ...


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Ist das ernst oder Satire?


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Es ist Tatsache, ohne China, Indien, Bangladesh, Kongo und co. könntest du hier wohl kaum Schreiben


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

PCGH ist eine deutsche Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (29. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist das ernst oder Satire?



Das ist ernst gemeint.

Bis 2016 haben sogar die Chinesen

ihren Dreck weiter delegiert:

Industrieregion Kaesŏng – Wikipedia

Das war ja noch billiger.


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*



eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Es ist Tatsache, ohne China, Indien, Bangladesh, Kongo und co. könntest du hier wohl kaum Schreiben





DKK007 schrieb:


> PCGH ist eine deutsche Seite.



Und worauf wird die gehostet? auf einer Sitzbank von guter deutscher Qualität des Tischlers um das Eck

Oder doch eher auf einem Server 

Und Dein Smartphone, PC, etc. ist natürlich auch aus Holz gebaut, ganz ohne "Seltene" Erden, Palladium, Gold, Platin, Kupfer, Kobalt  usw. usf.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

Hongkongs Hafen dichtgemacht: China verweigert US-Flotten Zugang - n-tv.de


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: China und der gläserne Bürger*

China Introduces Mandatory Face Scans for People Buying Mobile Phones


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Gestern kam wieder eine interessante Sendung zum Thema: China: Überwachungsstaat oder Zukunftslabor?


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

Natürlich und offensichtlich Zukunftslabor.

Firmen und Staaten stehen auf unsere Daten.^^

So kann man mit personalisierter Werbung günstiger mehr Geld scheffeln und niemand kann auch nur 1 Cent am Finanzamt vorbeischmuggeln, ist doch Top.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern kam wieder eine interessante Sendung zum Thema: China: Überwachungsstaat oder Zukunftslabor?


Mehr als gruselig, vor allen dingen dieses Punktesystem, aber wie man hier auch im Forum sieht, gäbe es einige Leute, die so etwas sehr gut finden würden, um allen Leuten einen uniformen Lebensstil aufzudrücken.
Wir sind auch hier nicht davor gefeit, dass so etwas in 5-10 Jahren versucht wird polittisch durchzudrücken, natürlich unter einem anderen Logo (vielleicht Umweltschutz oder etc.)
Bei internationalen Firmen (Amazon, Facebook, Apple) funktioniert das längst nach der Masche, allerdings um Geld zu verdienen, aber es wird versucht Menschen genauso zu erziehen, deshalb habe ich auch "Angst" davor, dass es irgendwann politisch kommt, weil das Argument wird sein, du machst es für Amazon, Facebook und co, dann kannst es auch für den Staat machen. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, muss auch nichts befürchten.
Oder anders gesagt, wer sich so verhält wie wir es gut finden, hat nichts zu befürchten.

Wenn man sich diese Reportage anschaut und mal sein Wissen dazu nimmt, die Stasi und Inquisition wären aus dem Champagner trinken gar nicht mehr heraus gekommen.

Ich versuche noch vieles halbwegs "analog" oder dezentral zu regeln.
Ich hatte noch nie ein Apple Produkt, auf Facebook war ich noch nie angemeldet, nur Amazon benutze ich hin und wieder.
Kein einziges Geldgeschäft wird über das Handy abgewickelt, auch keine Kontoführung, es gibt auf meinem Handy keine einzige App, die meine Kontodaten kennt, Zahlungen erledige ich Bar oder per Karte, die Kontoführung findet ausschließlich, über die Bankwebseite am Heim-Desktop, mit einem Tan-Generator statt. Auch gibt es bei mir immer Tage in der Woche, wo das Handy ganz aus ist.
Wenn der Umweltaspekt nicht absolut dagegen sprechen würde, würde ich mich auch ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beschäftigen, kein Auto mehr zu kaufen, was 2017 oder später zugelassen wurde.

Wie lange ich diesen "Lebensstil" noch durchhalten kann, ohne ernsthafte Nachteile in Kauf nehmen zu müssen, weiss ich nicht, aber ich mache mir gerade nach solchen Reportagen, ernsthafte sorgen, dass es nicht mehr all zu lange funktionieren wird.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Ich nutze zwar Facebook und Whatsapp aber man kann ja selber entscheiden was man von sich Preis gibt und was nicht.  Diese Überwachung da in China finde ich aber ne Ecke krasser. Auch mit dem sozialen Bewertungssystem.


----------

